# Droidwall or alternative for CM9?



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

With the release of CM9 A2, I made the jump to ICS, and it's fantastic. I've read, however, that Droidwall isn't ICS compatible. Is this actually the case? If so, is there an alternative that does work (ie Avast AV firewall)? Thanks!


----------



## pcp135 (Oct 15, 2011)

LBE privacy guard has option for controlling network access. LBE is compatible with A2, it was one of the first app I installed.


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

How is it on battery consumption? I've held off on a lot of security software because of reports of high battery drain.


----------



## Yoder (Jul 7, 2011)

I installed DroidWall, and it seemed to be working for me, despite the Market feedback stating it did not function with ICS. I only tested it very briefly in the following manner:
Blacklisted Chrome beta, attempted to use it, and got zero http connectivity. Then I checked Dolphin HD; It still had connectivity.
Unblacklisted Chrome Beta, attempted to use it, and it was successful as expected.
Blacklisted Dolphin HD, attempted to use it, and got zero http connectivity.Then I checked Chrome Beta; It still had connectivity.
Again, I didn't have time to thoroughly test it, but in my 2 minute check it worked as expected. In my opinion, it's worth installing and testing for your specific requirements.

It does require root; perhaps the erroneous feedback was from a user who didn't allow Super User access to the application.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You could just use iptables directly on the command line and learn something useful in the process as well if droidwall is not working 

https://help.ubuntu....y/IptablesHowTo


----------



## pcp135 (Oct 15, 2011)

a_gert said:


> How is it on battery consumption? I've held off on a lot of security software because of reports of high battery drain.


It's fine with battery consumption. Droidwall works with Alpha2 for me. I got the apk from the google dev site here: https://code.google.com/p/droidwall/


----------



## a_gert (Dec 12, 2011)

It appears that he market feedback is indeed incorrect, as Droidwall is working fine on CM9. Thats what I get for paying too much attention to feedback. Thanks for the advice, everyone. As for directly manipulating the iptables via command line, great info, thanks for the link. Droidwall is essentially an iptables modification GUI, so if it works, I'll stick with that for now, but it never hurts to know more!


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Droidwall was not showing a lot of my installed applications on CM9 A2. Will try LBE Privacy Guard.


----------

